# The Reputation System Reset  3 months later...



## Bob Hubbard

So, it's been about 3 months since I reset the rep system. Overall, from my view, it's looked mostly good. We've seen very few complaints, and very few abuses when we've spot checked the system.

So, since I love to open Pandora's Box, I thought I'd toss open a thread for comments, positive and negative concerning the system and how it's been working out for folks.


----------



## theletch1

Rep system reset thread part deux...aaarrrggghhh!:biggun:

I still feel the same about the system as I always did.  It doesn't make much difference to me either way.


----------



## CoryKS

Just waiting to see what happens when the Casino Cash gets out of control, and what kind of response you get to the Great Virtual Cash Redistribution of '09!


----------



## Xue Sheng

:miffer: :ticked:  :rpo: :flammad:  :soapbox: :tantrum: 
irateph3 :uhyeah: 

Its all good, it ain't no big thing  inky1: 

Besides any problems I have with it, and I have had none yet nor do I think I will have any, but regardless, any problems will be relegated to

:lisafault:

Well I do still have ONE problem.... Just how the HECK do I cash in my Casino Cash: $4603 ???


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

theletch1 said:


> Rep system reset thread part deux...aaarrrggghhh!:biggun:
> 
> I still feel the same about the system as I always did. It doesn't make much difference to me either way.


 
That's how I feel!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Xue Sheng said:


> :miffer: :ticked:  :rpo: :flammad: :soapbox: :tantrum:
> irateph3 :uhyeah:
> 
> Its all good, it ain't no big thing inky1:
> 
> Besides any problems I have with it, and I have had none yet nor do I think I will have any, but regardless, any problems will be relegated to
> 
> :lisafault:


 
Absolutely in the end it is Lisa's fault! :rofl:


----------



## Andrew Green

CoryKS said:


> the Great Virtual Cash Redistribution of '09!



Damn Commies! :lol:


----------



## thardey

Xue Sheng said:


> :miffer: :ticked:  :rpo: :flammad:  :soapbox: :tantrum:
> irateph3 :uhyeah:
> 
> Its all good, it ain't no big thing  inky1:
> 
> Besides any problems I have with it, and I have had none yet nor do I think I will have any, but regardless, any problems will be relegated to
> 
> :lisafault:
> 
> Well I do still have ONE problem.... Just how the HECK do I cash in my Casino Cash: $4603 ???



With a check transferable (aka click here) to Thardey. Your check will arrive in the mail shortly.


----------



## thardey

CoryKS said:


> Just waiting to see what happens when the Casino Cash gets out of control, and what kind of response you get to the Great Virtual Cash Redistribution of '09!



Simple: up the minimums!


----------



## terryl965

It is all good Bob, the only problem I am having is with the casino, I have lost over 12,000 dollars and even for a UPWE that is alot of posting. Can someone spare a dollar or a houndred thousand for me?


----------



## terryl965

Xue Sheng said:


> :miffer: :ticked:  :rpo: :flammad: :soapbox: :tantrum:
> irateph3 :uhyeah:
> 
> Its all good, it ain't no big thing inky1:
> 
> Besides any problems I have with it, and I have had none yet nor do I think I will have any, but regardless, any problems will be relegated to
> 
> :lisafault:
> 
> Well I do still have ONE problem.... Just how the HECK do I cash in my Casino Cash: $4603 ???


 
I agree ducks head looking for Lisa


----------



## MA-Caver

thardey said:


> Simple: up the minimums!


Hey how about we just UP... well you know! :lol:

The new rep system is going good... kinda slow on the point building IMO but I'm getting nice reps from all the great folks here (even you thardey) so it's all good. I'm good with it. :uhyeah:


----------



## arnisador

I think the rep. system changes have been an improvement.


----------



## exile

Just one thing... the promised star-icons were never delivered. At this point, the whole previous setup seems like something that happened in an alternative universe, but there were a few people, as I recall, who were not best pleased and who were hoping for some residue of former glory and distinction in the form of a medal, badge, new line of gold braid or whatever it was supposed to be. 

My own feeling is, it's a completely different world now, so let's get on with it. But a few people might want to have a least a pointer to past achievement, even if of a fairly generic kind. 

Me, I just feel relief it's not quite such a big deal anymore. My impression is, the reset kind of woke us up from a glazed fascination with the rep system... so _(at least in part)_ out of bad (the whingeing of a banned member trying to stir up trouble) has come good....


----------



## Andy Moynihan

I was awesome before it, I was awesome during it, I remain awesome after it *shrug*.


----------



## morph4me

Xue Sheng said:


> Well I do still have ONE problem.... Just how the HECK do I cash in my Casino Cash: $4603 ???


 

Donations gratefully accepted


----------



## morph4me

The rep system seems to be working as well now as it did before and, as I predicted, the cream has risen to the top :asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard

The casino cash is Andrews headache.  

As to the star icons, I've got alot of add-ins on hold until the new version of the software is released. I've got a huge todo list and that's on there.


----------



## grydth

The amount of work that Admin must put in to keep this the fine place it is...... has to be unbelievable........ 

I did see a recent complaint about an anonymous negative rep. I continue to feel there is no excuse to allow this cowardly behavior. The policy, IMHO, should be," If you don't sign, you can't whine."


----------



## Bob Hubbard

If someone is complaining about it in thread we usually ignore it. If they can't take the time to put in the complaint correctly by now, we figure it's not that important.  

But, the time factors been hell sometimes.  Back in 02/03 I think I was on here 12+ hours a day, everyday keeping things up, and that was with a good staff.  Today, I spend maybe 2 hrs a day, and have actually taken a few days off.   Arni remembers well the time our ladies refered to themselves as MT Widows, lol.


----------



## Sukerkin

My opinion hasn't changed from when the alteration was first mooted.  

When I can, I continue to use the system to pass compliments to those who post well (rather than just "Me too'ing") but as a yardstick for judging-before-knowing it's lost it's purpose.

That's no insult for those good members who, by coincidence, have a high 'Rep Power' but it's simply that a lot of members that I don't consider good contributors have higher rep than those that I do.  Subjective that certainly is but it bugs me every day I log in.

EDIT: Tho' I *do* log in every day more than once so it can't be that bad an irritant .


----------



## terryl965

Sukerkin said:


> My opinion hasn't changed from when the alteration was first mooted.
> 
> When I can, I continue to use the system to pass compliments to those who post well (rather than just "Me too'ing") but as a yardstick for judging-before-knowing it's lost it's purpose.
> 
> That's no insult for those good members who, by coincidence, have a high 'Rep Power' but it's simply that a lot of members that I don't consider good contributors have higher rep than those that I do. Subjective that certainly is but it bugs me every day I log in.
> 
> EDIT: Tho' I *do* log in every day more than once so it can't be that bad an irritant .


 
I understand your point of view but nothing can ever be 100% so it is what it is a tool for some and a living nightmare to others.


----------



## Drac

I* STILL* miss my stars..Other than that no complaints....


----------



## shesulsa

Dare I say it? Yes, I dare.

It is interesting, is it not, that those who had high rep before ... have high rep again ... now?


----------



## terryl965

shesulsa said:


> Dare I say it? Yes, I dare.
> 
> It is interesting, is it not, that those who had high rep before ... have high rep again ... now?


 
Yes go ahead and say it I dare you.


----------



## MA-Caver

Interesting yes... puzzling even more so.


----------



## Sukerkin

Mmm, to misquote the Emperor from Star Wars, "Strange that I have not" .

'High Roller' to 'Bottom of the Heap' for me it seems - ah well, just as long as I know where I stand - at least there's not a volcano erupting under my feet ... yet ...


----------



## Xue Sheng

Drac said:


> I* STILL* miss my stars..Other than that no complaints....


 

Here ya go Drac.... Have some stars


----------



## Ceicei

Xue Sheng said:


> Here ya go Drac.... Have some stars



Poor Drac... they're not gold....  

Do you want me to throw some gold-colored sparkles your way to glue onto these stars?

- Ceicei


----------



## thardey

Sukerkin said:


> Mmm, to misquote the Emperor from Star Wars, "Strange that I have not" .
> 
> 'High Roller' to 'Bottom of the Heap' for me it seems - ah well, just as long as I know where I stand - at least there's not a volcano erupting under my feet ... yet ...



Four bars at this stage in the game is actually quite high, I would say. And it will be another 6 months at least before I get to 3 rep points, myself. I would still say you're at the top.


----------



## Drac

Xue Sheng said:


> Here ya go Drac.... Have some stars


 


Ceicei said:


> Poor Drac... they're not gold....
> 
> Do you want me to throw some gold-colored sparkles your way to glue onto these stars?
> 
> - Ceicei


 
Knock it off.* BOTH* of you...LOL


----------



## Sukerkin

Kindly spoken, *Thardey* :tup:.  

Actually, I've figured out what I think part of the problem is - I post an awful lot in fora that 'don't count'.  So whilst I may get very pleasant 'buffs' they don't 'score' .

The kind words are what have meaning really - I can't help it if I'm enough of a 'status harlot' that I crave public recognition :lol:.


----------



## Carol

Drac said:


> Knock it off.* BOTH* of you...LOL



Drac, check your MySpace   :lol2:


----------



## Drac

Carol Kaur said:


> Drac, check your MySpace   :lol2:


 
Yes...LOL....


----------



## arnisador

Bob Hubbard said:


> Arni remembers well the time our ladies refered to themselves as MT Widows, lol.



No joke. I remember all too well planning on being in bed by midnight and still administrating at 2AM. It was not just fewer staff but we were still working out procedures, sloooooowly climbing up the learning curve!


----------



## Sukerkin

Quick dive OT but I just wanted to say that I don't think we, the common members {why does that sound rude somehow? :lol:}, don't appreciate the amount of effort it takes to keep a forum like this ticking over smoothly.

We see fora all over the Net and because we've never founded one ourselves we don't comprehend the work required.

So, a big thanks to Bob and the Founders (I must be having one of those days because _that_ sounds like a reggae band ).


----------



## theletch1

Sukerkin said:


> Quick dive OT but I just wanted to say that I don't think we, the common members {why does that sound rude somehow? :lol:}, don't appreciate the amount of effort it takes to keep a forum like this ticking over smoothly.
> 
> We see fora all over the Net and because we've never founded one ourselves we don't comprehend the work required.
> 
> So, a big thanks to Bob and the Founders (I must be having one of those days because _that_ sounds like a reggae band ).


Yah, Man!  Everyting gonna be Eyrie!


----------



## Carol

Sukerkin said:


> Quick dive OT but I just wanted to say that I don't think we, the common members {why does that sound rude somehow? :lol:}, don't appreciate the amount of effort it takes to keep a forum like this ticking over smoothly.
> 
> We see fora all over the Net and because we've never founded one ourselves we don't comprehend the work required.
> 
> So, a big thanks to Bob and the Founders (I must be having one of those days because _that_ sounds like a reggae band ).



That's a pretty good sign that we're doing our job, eh?   We put in the time here that everyone else can have a great time on MT without worrying about all the challenges required to keep it going smoothly.


----------



## Tez3

Bob and the Founders! Cool, love it!

I second Sukerkins thanks! My only problem is where on earth did those three months go? Must be a sign I'm getting olde,r the time is flying and there's so much still to do!


----------



## Xue Sheng

Drac said:


> Knock it off.* BOTH* of you...LOL


 
Sorry I should have known Gold Stars 

OK I'll stop now


----------



## kidswarrior

Sukerkin said:


> My opinion hasn't changed from when the alteration was first mooted.
> 
> When I can, I continue to use the system to pass compliments to those who post well (rather than just "Me too'ing") but as a yardstick for judging-before-knowing it's lost it's purpose.


Yep. 



> That's no insult for those good members who, by coincidence, have a high 'Rep Power' but it's simply that a lot of members that I don't consider good contributors have higher rep than those that I do.  Subjective that certainly is but it bugs me every day I log in. EDIT: Tho' I *do* log in every day more than once so it can't be that bad an irritant .


Yeah, _Me too_.  Although after I took a short break, found I'm no longer *addicted* to MT. And that's turned out to be quite a good thing. There are books and DVDs to be studied, my art to be practiced, and other web sources of info that are worthy of investigation, too. So, all in all, the reset has made life better.


----------



## Drac

Xue Sheng said:


> Sorry I should have known Gold Stars
> 
> OK I'll stop now


 
Carefull before you insult my family and bring shame to the Shaolin Temple and Stars everywhere..I think that;s how it goes....


----------



## MJS

theletch1 said:


> Rep system reset thread part deux...aaarrrggghhh!:biggun:
> 
> I still feel the same about the system as I always did. It doesn't make much difference to me either way.


 
Ditto!


----------



## Xue Sheng

Drac said:


> Carefull before you insult my family and bring shame to the Shaolin Temple and Stars everywhere..I think that;s how it goes....


 
sorry :asian: sorry :asian:sorry :asian:sorry :asian:sorry :bangahead:

Don't focus on the finger or you will miss all that heavenly glory

I know it makes no sense but it is the only Enter the dragon quote I could think of.


----------



## Andy Moynihan

Xue Sheng said:


> sorry :asian: sorry :asian:sorry :asian:sorry :asian:sorry :bangahead:
> 
> Don't focus on the finger or you will miss all that heavenly glory
> 
> I know it makes no sense but it is the only Enter the dragon quote I could think of.


 

It seems that oneofyou......wasnotcon-tent.....last night.....with the hospitality......of the palace......and soughtdiversion......elsewhere.............whoitwas.....is not im-portant....atthistime.....what is im-portant....is that myguards....per-formed their duties....in-_competently._


----------

